# Equipment Prep for summer storage



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Guys,
We are getting to the time of year where we will be moving out our winter equipment and bringing in the summer items. 

What do you guys use to coat your plows? I've heard of guys spraying with oil to prevent corrosion, but there must be some better alternatives???


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’ve only coated my moldbord with with wax at the car wash, movable parts with fluid film. 
I try to keep the plow dry and out of the sunlight but not under a tarp


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We have been using salt away the last couple years and then spray painted metal with WD40 with a 1/2 gallon pump sprayer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I wash it, grease it, and put it in a corner. Done


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I park it on the salt pile.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I park it on the salt pile.


He was asking what you do with your _equipment_, not yourself


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> He was asking what you do with your _equipment_, not yourself


Oh... I thought you were talking to Phil...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> He was asking what you do with your _equipment_, not yourself


I don't understand.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's keep this discussion about equipment prep/storage, no need for the same few to ruin another good discussion


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Honestly, we've done a crappy job in the past. I was hoping it would be different last year but when the weather goes from 2" of ice\snow in the middle of April to the 90's a few weeks later, my hopes went down the crapper. 

The plan is to wash everything with Salt Away. Grease\lube any moving parts. Not even going to dream about touching up the paint. 

Shoot, we just put the Vbox in the Sterling a couple weeks ago, the one we bought in January. 

I was looking in my "storage" area and don't even have close to enough room for everything.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe it’s time to clean and organize the storage area...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe it's time to clean and organize the storage area...


Long past time for that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Long past time for that.


I will do it....For a Union Wage


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Fluid film is pricey. I’m gonna try a 5 gallon pail of car wax from a car wash supply place. Hopefully we can figure out an application method that works


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

The end of another crappy winter. Carrier broke on our loader with pieces missing. Had to order new one. Dump truck box needs sandblasting and repainting. Two new 3/4 ton's with body damage. Scared to look at our sidewalk machines. Health issues had me rely on others and it shows. My son works hard but he and his crew are also hard on equipment. Feel like parking the whole lot on a salt pile but I guess a lot of it is needed for the summer. So out comes the pressure washer and rust preventative along with the paint and grease guns. It'll all look new when I'm done but I feel just too old for this every spring.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just power wash it, lube it, park it in on anything but dirt, and cover it loosely with a tarp


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe it's time to clean and organize the storage area...


Pallet racking, use all that overhead space.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Dump box is getting new crossmembers.








Going to sand blast and paint the frame








The boss plow needed new cutting edges.
Crap, I thought I had pictures of that. Found some rust that got patched up yesterday. Going to sand and repaint the bottom edge on the back and the moldboard.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

We got water pressure wash everything multiple times. Usually a 2-3 day process to make sure it’s pretty spotless. After that we adjust, grease bearings etc as needed. Final step is fluid film on just about everything steel. Plows, sanders etc all get sprayed. We buy a five gallon pail or two a year and it’s been amazing. Our stuff is stored outside currently and the fluid film has done a great job. Our new shop is going to get pallet racking inside so hopefully things will stay even nicer. 


Short answer, hot water pressure washes and fluid film.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I just do the basic,same as I do after every storm.Power wash ,salt away, touch up any scratches,grease the bearings in the salter,some lithium grease on the plow parts that move,,sta-bil in blowers,dielectric grease in the plugs .Everything is stored inside on dollies so its a little easier than outside storage. I'm ready to hookup and go! I used to cover my plows when outside.Important to use a "breathable cover". I would wd40 the exposed part of cylinders ,the salter chains would be wd'd or pb blasted. If salter is gas I would take the battery out and store inside. Just the common sense approach. Won't matter anyways, nothing will work next year once the summer "gremlins" have their way !


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Pressure wash, clean and dry. 

Change / flush fluid

Lubricate all pivot points


Apply white grease to the polished surface of the rams, or other "potential rust areas, making sure completely covered. Put it into storage, and fuggetabout it until fall.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Salt away, pressure wash, fluid film the crap out of it (moving parts)

I’ve always put a tarp over them loosely & never had a issue??

I do the fluids and filters, cutting edges if needed, etc.in the spring!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a good deal, I don't have the patience anymore to do it all myself...
They have a fleet service too that will come to your yard and do it.
It pretty much just leaves me with plow and salter to do in the yard myself..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We were doing much better this year until the forecast changed. Now it looks like everything we've done may have been a waste.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We were doing much better this year until the forecast changed. Now it looks like everything we've done may have been a waste.


"I'm really gonna buckle down this year and do a great job. " * Reality hits and you're out all night salting , hooking up to a trailer at 8am and cleaning up lawns.


----------

